# Captive Works: CW-600s



## SatelliteGuy167 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have just recently purchased a Captive Works: CW-600s receiver, 
and I was wondering if you could get Asian channels on it?

If so, which satellites?

*Any type of help would be great.
Thank you very much


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Depends on what you mean by Asian satellites. If you mean the satellites in position over Asia, then no, you can't get them from California. If you mean satellites that show FTA Asian programming, then maybe, depending on which Asian-language programming that you want. In that case, go to FTAList.com, pick the language you want, and see what's available.


----------

